# Portage Lakes OPEN Bass Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHERE: New State Park Ramp - Portage Lakes State Park
WHEN: Saturday, June 14, 2008 
TIMES: 6:30AM til 2:30PM
Weigh-in will take place at Hook, Line, and Drinkers restaurant/bar.

Entry fee for this open event is $110 per two man team.

Payouts based on 80 boat field.

Entry forms available at Land Big Fish

For more information, contact Marty Salchak 330-618-4433


----------

